# 2022 NAUTIC STAR 215XTS SB $ 54,389.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*JUST ARRIVED THIS NEW 2022 NAUTIC STAR 215XTS SB BLACK AND GREY POWERED WITH A F150LB MOTOR, LOTS STORAGE, PLENTY SEATING RUNS SHALLOW, AND RIDES GREAT HURRY THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $54,389.00






































































*


----------

